
A list of resources that might help if you're new to remote work - vasco
https://www.hotjar.com/blog/remote-work-resources/
======
thechhaya
Jamm.app if you want to do what 5 different products currently do - all for
free. Communicate across time zones with video stories or video podcasts
Quickly huddle, brainstorm, and whiteboard ideas. Enable casual hall-way
conversations and casual banter. Discover conversations with enhanced
presence. Enhance existing workflows like Slack. ️ Bond socially and just have
fun!

